# Question about adding heated seats



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *
> - heated mirrors
> - heated headlight washers (the jets in the bumpers are heated)
> - heated windshield washer jets
> ...


On E46s in the US, heated mirrors and windshield washer jets are standard. The heated headlight washers and seats are part of the Cold Weather Package. I don't believe the heated steering wheel is available on the E46 but I believe it is included in the E39 CWP.

I wouldn't mind having cooled seats like that in the E65/66 and SAABs.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Heated steering*

Heating steering wheel would be nice since I don't like driving with gloves on. Heated seats are the greatest.
vern


----------



## bmb (Mar 27, 2002)

*Got some more info - looks too $$$*

Sounds like this would cost more than I would like to spend. I get the impression it would be in excess of $300 for the parts an I am not 100% sure the seats have the heating elements.


----------



## barcode (Sep 3, 2003)

Did anyone figure out if it was easy to add heated seats & switches? I bought my M3 off the lot and it didn't have heated seats. Wish it did have a heated seat though.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

What about on E36s?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I poked around a bit... but now I need a translator...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I believe this can be done. The hard (and probably expensive) part is getting the right switch module and harness bits so that all the buttons you currently have on the dash are still there when the module with the asswarmer is installed. Note that it's not a bank of individual switches down there most of the time. There is an assembly that has the required buttons for a certain car's configuration pre-defined in one module.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I believe this can be done. The hard (and probably expensive) part is getting the right switch module and harness bits so that all the buttons you currently have on the dash are still there when the module with the asswarmer is installed. Note that it's not a bank of individual switches down there most of the time. There is an assembly that has the required buttons for a certain car's configuration pre-defined in one module.


Yeah, i see what you mean. That's why the ETK has different parts depending on what options the car has.

I think I may one day opt to get this retrofit done.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Unless I'm completely off, you can retrofit the heater elements (it comes as a kit, even) without reupholstering the seats.

Just don't ask me for a retrofit, as I have cloth, and even if I had leather, it's not cold enough here that I'd want asswarmers.


----------

